# Paper-mache and paper clay pumpkin



## craftandmagic (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I would like to share with you my new tutorial on youtube, it shows step by step how to make a paper-mache and paper-clay Halloween pumpkin.






This is what it looks like at the end:









I'd like to hear from you, I just began to make tutorials, it's hard work!! 

Have a nice day.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done!


----------



## craftandmagic (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great - thanks for the video tutorial!


----------



## BrooklynHaunt (5 mo ago)

Looks good. Also, you should be a hand model!


----------

